# **** me...  dont bother calling it sold.



## Nickinator (Apr 8, 2013)

This would have been a damn nice gem.
http://springfieldil.craigslist.org/atq/3691557798.html


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2013)

...just a wee bit miscatagorized.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 8, 2013)

*a bit rusty BFG*

Did he want 1900 dollars? I just want the rack!!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 8, 2013)

It went to cali. for 1,200 the man said.


Nick.


----------



## jkent (Apr 8, 2013)

HMMMMMmmmmm!!! Looks alot like this bike doesn't it?http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40272-Schwinn-Motorbike Just cleaned up a bit and change a few parts here and there.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 8, 2013)

Pretty sure it is. missing its handlebars ,delta silver-rays and  streamline pedals.

Nick.



jkent said:


> HMMMMMmmmmm!!! Looks alot like this bike doesn't it?http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40272-Schwinn-Motorbike Just cleaned up a bit and change a few parts here and there.


----------



## bike (Apr 8, 2013)

*oh yeah*



Nickinator said:


> Pretty sure it is. missing its handlebars ,delta silver-rays and  streamline pedals.
> 
> Nick.




that is the way to do it. Move what you don't need and more money for fresh toys!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 8, 2013)

Yup good original rider for sale

pedals, crank/sprocket, chain, bars, grips, tires, seat, guard all shot and lights missing bezel. It all adds up :eek:

$1,200 sold
$  200 shipping
$$$$$ pedals
$$$$$ crank/sprocket
$$$$$ chain
$$$$$ x bars
$$$$$ grips
$$$$$ tires
$$$$$ seat
$$$$$ guard
$$$$$ fenders rolled and cleaned up bike (time)


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 8, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...just a wee bit miscatagorized.....




Why do you say that? Its an antique, I find bikes in that section all the time.  And don't feel too bad Nick, that Mead you posted last week is cooler anyway. You can't get all of them, and now you've still got $1200 to spend on something else.  Oh f*&^king well, I say.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 8, 2013)

looks like you just used a brass wheel on the crank, sprocket and chain guard. and why take the lights off at all?



markivpedalpusher said:


> Yup good original rider for sale
> 
> pedals, crank/sprocket, chain, bars, grips, tires, seat, guard all shot and lights missing bezel. It all adds up :eek:
> 
> ...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Why do you say that? Its an antique, I find bikes in that section all the time.  And don't feel too bad Nick, that Mead you posted last week is cooler anyway. You can't get all of them, and now you've still got $1200 to spend on something else.  Oh f*&^king well, I say.




..yea, but it's 36-7 years newer than 1900. Lots of people might like mid 30's stuff, but turn their nose up at TOC stuff....


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 8, 2013)

good point, the rangers missing a few things but should be up and riding here soon. more money for memory lane I guess lol

Nick.



bikewhorder said:


> Why do you say that? Its an antique, I find bikes in that section all the time.  And don't feel too bad Nick, that Mead you posted last week is cooler anyway. You can't get all of them, and now you've still got $1200 to spend on something else.  Oh f*&^king well, I say.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 8, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> looks like you just used a brass wheel on the crank, sprocket and chain guard. and why take the lights off at all?




Looks can be deceiving my friend! Are you the bike finder police or what? I can submit photos to the "BFP" if needed? LOL

I have at least 15 hours of labor in this bike and thats not counting all the phone time with the seller and 2 trips to the Wallmart money center sending money with no insurance that I would even receive the bike. Trust me I'm not making money here but it was worth the risk to me in case it would clean up enough to be a keeper. And aren't you picking and flippin pretty regularly? Sorry it was picked from your backyard homie...

just sayin and oh no offense intended...


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 8, 2013)

It does get annoying when people in Cali buy things in the Midwest CL.. but, I have plenty of good leads. I do flip because I am not the richest man in the United states and I can understand the risk you take buying a bike on Craigslist.

Nick.



markivpedalpusher said:


> Looks can be deceiving my friend! Are you the bike finder police or what? I can submit photos to the "BFP" if needed? LOL
> 
> I have at least 15 hours of labor in this bike and thats not counting all the phone time with the seller and 2 trips to the Wallmart money center sending money with no insurance that I would even receive the bike. Trust me I'm not making money here but it was worth the risk to me in case it would clean up enough to be a keeper. And aren't you picking and flippin pretty regularly? Sorry it was picked from your backyard homie...
> 
> just sayin and oh no offense intended...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 8, 2013)

Nick when you find stuff I say congratulations. And I am genuinely happy for you. Not everyone who lives in California has deep pockets. I do not have a lot of disposable income either but I do buy, sell and trade. And I try to do it respectfully. If you found a bike in my backyard I may be bummed I didn't get it but would be happy you did.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree on the congratulations but, you never listed it on thecabe as finding it. so congratulations. We all know the pricing out there means I would never find a deal In Cali so... Its saying for you guys its cheaper to look out here then to buy in your backyard creating a never ending worm hole of bikes going to cali and never leaving.

Nick.



markivpedalpusher said:


> Nick when you find stuff I say congratulations. And I am genuinely happy for you. Not everyone who lives in California has deep pockets. I do not have a lot of disposable income either but I do buy, sell and trade. And I try to do it respectfully. If you found a bike in my backyard I may be bummed I didn't get it but would be happy you did.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 8, 2013)

My reply's seem harsh so I am sorry. You found this bike so congratulations! I have strong feelings in the way of this so it is hard for me to break this rant streak. I end my comments here. your a good guy Mark and a friend so no hard feelings 

Nick.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 8, 2013)

Your killin me Nick I DID post it on the Cabe a week ago in the Schwinn weekly thread. Bike finder police "check" My fault you didn't read it? For the record I don't look for bikes on Craigslist locally much less out of state. This seller called me!!  And he called another Cabe member. I have respect for you bro but your starting to sound like a crochity old collector with nothing left to do but complain.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 8, 2013)

Just think of this as a MLC/AA road trip fundraiser...instead of washing a hundred cars, it was one bike.
Kidding, of course.
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 8, 2013)

All good Nick we posted simultaneously


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 8, 2013)

Damn Pedalpusher STOP picking other people's back yards ... Hehe lets keep bringing them to Cali.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 8, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ..yea, but it's 36-7 years newer than 1900. Lots of people might like mid 30's stuff, but turn their nose up at TOC stuff....




I know many who are exactly the opposite, including me


----------



## chitown (Apr 8, 2013)

*What's the big deal... it's only a kids bike*



pelletman said:


> I know many who are exactly the opposite, including me




I'm leaning towards favoring TOC _adult_ bikes myself... sorry couldn't help it. 

Now continue on and play nice boys and girls. And remember, you can take the bikes out of the mid-west, but you can't take the mid-west out of the bikes. Don't worry Nick, Cali might have more buyers but we have more barns.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 8, 2013)

chitown said:


> Don't worry Nick, Cali might have more buyers but we have more barns.




Never understood the lack of barns in CA as a lot of produce comes from the golden state...no sandbagging, I know damn well there are avocado and prune barns out there.

It is a big risk buying on CL from a distance and the home boy has the advantage if he is looking and able as there is a lag time before local ads hit national searches and cash in hand pickup up trumps money order in days, and sellers have been known to break commitments once the cash call rings.

Ya win some and ya lose some, cliché, but true.

Chris


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 8, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Looks can be deceiving my friend! Are you the bike finder police or what? I can submit photos to the "BFP" if needed? LOL
> 
> I have at least 15 hours of labor in this bike and thats not counting all the phone time with the seller and 2 trips to the Wallmart money center sending money with no insurance that I would even receive the bike. Trust me I'm not making money here but it was worth the risk to me in case it would clean up enough to be a keeper. And aren't you picking and flippin pretty regularly? Sorry it was picked from your backyard homie...
> 
> just sayin and oh no offense intended...




Thanks for a proper reply Mark, I have bit through my tongue on this one...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 8, 2013)

chitown said:


> I'm leaning towards favoring TOC _adult_ bikes myself... sorry couldn't help it.
> 
> Now continue on and play nice boys and girls. And remember, you can take the bikes out of the mid-west, but you can't take the mid-west out of the bikes. Don't worry Nick, Cali might have more buyers but we have more barns.




I suppose it's about collector demand. I've seen adult collectors take parts from early Schwinn lightweights (New World, Superior, etc) for use on balloon tire bicycles despite the fact that the lightweight was _built_ as an adult bicycle. The lightweight would be the more useful cycle for the adult probably, but it just isn't as desirable for the collection. I'll not complain too loudly though because I've gotten some classic lightweights for cheap. The majority of collectors pass over them, aside from the handful of transferable parts.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 9, 2013)

It is funny how the whole Cali vs the world mentality still persists.  That seed was planted long ago and propagated but the weed never died.  In the early days of collecting (STARTED IN CALI) people would go back to the Midwest and buy stuff to bring back to CA to sell at the local meets.  People always referenced CA buyers as spending more...and they probably did at the time because the bikes needed to be researched, picked and transported by the early collectors who made the treks back to the Midwest. Also there were no barns with bikes out here in the areas where collecting was popular (beach communities).  The invention of a little thing called the internet did away with a lot of that but the mentality still persists.  Now bikes readily pop up on ebay, etc. increasing supply and are made available to all.  

The ideology of CA collectors spending more is a complete fallacy.  Yes, some step up; however, there are heavy hitter collectors all over the country and often when I sell a big ticket item it goes out of state.  Regardless, why are we complaining about people spending money and sustaining the hobby and the value of the bikes?  As much as people like to snub their noses to profits and pretend they ONLY do it for the love is BS. EVERYONE in this hobby wants to buy low and sell high.  That is how you trade up to better bikes.  Because barn bikes aren't readily available in CA often times CA buyers are the end of the flip cycle and the end of the flip cycle means you are paying more than all previous owners. We are at fault for this? Don't bite the hands that feeds you.  Retail buyers are the reason you put profits in your pocket to be used how you please..and despite how certain people, bike collectors or not, want to demonize profits, money is the material shape of the principal that men who wish to deal with one another must deal by trade and give value for value. 

Yeah, there may be a couple bad eggs parting out everything under that sun that just happen to live in CA but they don't represent ALL CA collectors like the anti-CA ring would like to have you believe.  There are collectors like this everywhere but it is the CA ones that are cherry picked as examples to further the anti-CA agenda.  Like most agendas, they are rooted in envy. I'm over the CA criticisms and will challenge anyone that brings up the stereotype. 

This post was not intended for one user, I just felt it was an appropriate thread to voice my opinion.


----------



## Waterland (Apr 9, 2013)

chitown said:


> I'm leaning towards favoring TOC _adult_ bikes myself... sorry couldn't help it.




How are balloon tire bikes kids' bikes?  They seem adult sized to me.  When I was a kid, I was way too small to ride a bike that size, my feet wouldn't have touched the ground, they barely even reached the pedals on a bike that size.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 9, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> It is funny how the whole Cali vs the world mentality still persists.  That seed was planted long ago and propagated but the weed never died.  In the early days of collecting (STARTED IN CALI) people would go back to the Midwest and buy stuff to bring back to CA to sell at the local meets.  People always referenced CA buyers as spending more...and they probably did at the time because the bikes needed to be researched, picked and transported by the early collectors who made the treks back to the Midwest. Also there were no barns with bikes out here in the areas where collecting was popular (beach communities).  The invention of a little thing called the internet did away with a lot of that but the mentality still persists.  Now bikes readily pop up on ebay, etc. increasing supply and are made available to all.
> 
> The ideology of CA collectors spending more is a complete fallacy.  Yes, some step up; however, there are heavy hitter collectors all over the country and often when I sell a big ticket item it goes out of state.  Regardless, why are we complaining about people spending money and sustaining the hobby and the value of the bikes?  As much as people like to snub their noses to profits and pretend they ONLY do it for the love is BS. EVERYONE in this hobby wants to buy low and sell high.  That is how you trade up to better bikes.  Because barn bikes aren't readily available in CA often times CA buyers are the end of the flip cycle and the end of the flip cycle means you are paying more than all previous owners. We are at fault for this? Don't bite the hands that feeds you.  Retail buyers are the reason you put profits in your pocket to be used how you please..and despite how certain people, bike collectors or not, want to demonize profits, money is the material shape of the principal that men who wish to deal with one another must deal by trade and give value for value.
> 
> ...




Well said Tim seems to be more of a jealous thing  to me. We have all had to step up whenever We wanted it no matter where it is. If you can't pick it out of you own back yard I will. Case closed. Get over it. Always drama.  Last time I checked it was a hobby=fun. 
Can't afford it don't b&@ch about it. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't see what the problem here was in the first place. The bike was cleaned up/straightened up and is available to the open market. Its presented much better by Mark than it was by the previous owner, its available for shipment to those of us that wish to purchase it and he's even offering a discount for us CABE members! 

So what's really the problem? Not able to be the one to "pick" it from the original owner? Not getting it for a VERY generous price of $1200 and having to pay fair market value for it if one wants it? Not being able to spend the hours scrubbing the crust off of it?


----------



## Waterland (Apr 9, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> So what's really the problem? Not able to be the one to "pick" it from the original owner? Not getting it for a VERY generous price of $1200 and having to pay fair market value for it if one wants it? Not being able to spend the hours scrubbing the crust off of it?




I think that was the point of the original post, frustration over not being the one to pick it.  For me, that's the fun part of the hobby, finding a rare bike that has sat untouched for countless years and taking it home and cleaning up for presentation.  No matter if you're picking it to sell or to keep and ride, it's still a thrill when you find something like this.  Sure you can buy a bike from a collector who knows the market and has already done the cleaning, but it's not the same as stumbling upon a rare bike that hasn't seen the light of day for who knows how long.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 9, 2013)

Since this thread isn't dying after apologies were made, I would like to emphasize a fact that might now have been forgotten.
The seller contacted Mark out of the blue by finding his name on the Internet.
Mark did not search for this bike.
So in reality he did not pick someone else's back yard; not that it even matters.
Smitty


----------



## hd3kmize (Apr 9, 2013)

*Who is John Galt?*



Djshakes said:


> It is funny how the whole Cali vs the world mentality still persists.  That seed was planted long ago and propagated but the weed never died.  In the early days of collecting (STARTED IN CALI) people would go back to the Midwest and buy stuff to bring back to CA to sell at the local meets.  People always referenced CA buyers as spending more...and they probably did at the time because the bikes needed to be researched, picked and transported by the early collectors who made the treks back to the Midwest. Also there were no barns with bikes out here in the areas where collecting was popular (beach communities).  The invention of a little thing called the internet did away with a lot of that but the mentality still persists.  Now bikes readily pop up on ebay, etc. increasing supply and are made available to all.
> 
> The ideology of CA collectors spending more is a complete fallacy.  Yes, some step up; however, there are heavy hitter collectors all over the country and often when I sell a big ticket item it goes out of state.  Regardless, why are we complaining about people spending money and sustaining the hobby and the value of the bikes?  As much as people like to snub their noses to profits and pretend they ONLY do it for the love is BS. EVERYONE in this hobby wants to buy low and sell high.  That is how you trade up to better bikes.  Because barn bikes aren't readily available in CA often times CA buyers are the end of the flip cycle and the end of the flip cycle means you are paying more than all previous owners. We are at fault for this? Don't bite the hands that feeds you.  Retail buyers are the reason you put profits in your pocket to be used how you please..and despite how certain people, bike collectors or not, want to demonize profits, *money is the material shape of the principal that men who wish to deal with one another must deal by trade and give value for value.*
> 
> ...




Anyone ever read Atlas Shrugged?  Well spoken, Tim.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 9, 2013)

*zuper clean*

I saw this bike on Sunday up close. Mark worked his ass off cleaning it up. After looking at the before pics, he really made it look worlds apart.  Honestly though least its not being parted out!!!.. Who cares who gets it as long as they are not in the bicycle dissection camp!.. Damn thing could still be in a barn rusting away, now it has hope for a new life, and what every bicycle wants... Too be rode!... To add one note, when on Ebay ive noticed, most of the parted out bikes/parts are not being sold from California... That bike would most likely be in pieces by now if locally picked...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 9, 2013)

Waterland said:


> How are balloon tire bikes kids' bikes?  They seem adult sized to me.  When I was a kid, I was way too small to ride a bike that size, my feet wouldn't have touched the ground, they barely even reached the pedals on a bike that size.




The issue is that many run a full 26 inch wheel but a small frame for a grown man. The stand over height is fairly average, but the high bottom bracket means the frame itself often runs 18-19 inches or so. In contrast, Raleigh's adult mens' line for 3 speeds started at 21 inches generally and ran up to 24, with wheels at 26 or 28 inches. A Schwinn New World will be about 21 inches as well for men. 

The core market for the balloon tire bikes with 26 inch wheels was teenagers, probably 12-18 years old or so, who wanted a vehicle that looked like a streamlined car or motorcycle, but who could not have one yet.  A 17-19 inch bicycle frame would fit such an age range relatively well, being a little big at the start and a little small at the finish, but covering most ages/sizes in between. The bicycles are still plenty enjoyable to ride after those ages, but as you get taller the frames become a little cramped and you keep having to raise pretty high (and perhaps farther back on a figure 7 post). The tall frame ballooners (20-22 inch range) will give a better fit, but in some cases may still be small. In fact, Raleigh suggested men over 5ft 9in or so convert up to a 23 inch frame. It's not to spoil the fun of the balloon tire bikes at all, but it's just a little more limited in sizes than other bikes can be, especially for a taller rider.


----------



## Waterland (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info Mike, it never occurred to me that these bikes were designed primarily with younger riders in mind.  I think I'm pretty average height for a man (5' 10"), and most balloon tire bikes seem to fit me pretty well.  Lightweights and English bikes never appealed to me, they just don't have the same style or charm that pre-war American bikes do.


----------

